# HOCARS SuperBowl Show Experience



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Come to the HOCARS SuperBowl Show Experience. :thumbsup:The show is sold out. Dealers from all over the US. Stay at or near the Huntington Hilton in Melville NY and stop by my Saturday nite gathering in Bob Beers Suite. 7-10PM. Get your exclusive Superbowl car and have some fun.... It's an experience you won't want to miss. :wave:

HOCARS SUPERBOWL SLOT CAR SHOW
Sunday FEB 6th
Huntington Hilton, Melville, NY
10AM to 2PM
over 10,000 slot cars in one room.......
ALL your favorite dealers..........


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hmm a party?? I might have to do the overnight thingy now!!!!


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*SuperBowl NY Show*

Remember, the show goes on regardless of the weather, see you there!!!
Sunday Feb 6th,
10am-2pm
Huntington Hilton, Melville, NY
:wave:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:THis is my 1st post retirement show !!
Barring War,Revolution,Mechanical failure , natural disaster or terror attack, I will be there !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*aw man....*

Neal.... Do me a favor... Get with a few HT guys and do an early admission fly thru at the show in the "Missing Man Formation"... I'm afraid I will not be in attendance this year.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Neal,Just make sure you get there.I have some weid stuff for you,Ideal cars . Tom Stumpf.P.S. The show is in the front room of the hotel.
Nuther Dave.no excuses,be there or I'll tell honda


----------

